# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  SnakeBytes Black Leucistic Rat

## ALTownsend1

Saw the most recent SnakeBytes, and Brian briefly showed off the Black Leucistic Rat Snake...What a looker! 

Did a little googling and wanted anyones opinions/experience with these guys. I'm a huge sucker for white snakes, and this definitely hurts the pocket a lot less than a Lucy! 

I've never owned anything other than a BP, what do these guys require? I've got room in a rack that has 41 qt tubs, would this size be enough for an adult? I know it would probably be waaaaaay to big for a baby or subadult, but I would possibly be on the hunt for an adult...

Look forward to hearing your opinions and advice, and bravo Brian and BHB Reptiles for producing such great snakes and weekly vids to look forward to

----------


## ALTownsend1

coughcough

----------


## dembonez

im not sure what they need exactly im sorry = / but i just wanted to say i saw snakebytes too and that snake was so awesome!!!!

----------


## Hulihzack

You can use a corn snake care sheet for them.  86 hot spot, and the water bowl for humidity.  The 41qt should be big enough unless you end up with a 7-8 footer.  There's also the Leucistic Texas Rats that would definitely fit in a 41qt rack.

----------


## ALTownsend1

What are the differences between the Texas and the Black? Again, I've never owned corns or rats...

How's temperament? I would probably buy an adult so I guess I'd know what I was getting

----------


## ALTownsend1

coughcough

----------


## Hulihzack

As far as temperment, it all depends on the snake, each one is an individual.  I have only worked with a couple Texas Rats, but I can say they are much more active than BPs (especially when being handled).  Hope that helps, maybe someone with more experience with various ratsnakes can chime in.

----------


## ALTownsend1

Thanks Zack!

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Ratsnakes in general love to climb and actually live in trees, so you might be better off using a display type of setup instead of a tub. They are night and day different from BP as far as strict temps and humidity. I see Black rats when it is 55-60 outside as long as the sun is out. As far as temperment I know a guy in NY that used a Lucy Black rat for schools and camps. I have even been told that wild caught after a little work make excellent pets. But there are still very nasty ones like everyting else. Just remember that they are very strong so if you go for say a 20 long to start with they will pop that lid right off if not secured.

----------


## Angry J

I used to catch black rats every summer growing up in eastern MO.  They're a LOT bigger than an adult corn snake, and in my experience a lot stronger too.  I kept a couple wild-caught ones for a few weeks when I was younger, just to observe them before releasing them.  

I would agree that they're more tolerant of cooler temps though.  I would see them into late October.  Just make sure that the enclosure is really secure, and they do climb a lot so maybe a display setup would be better.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I have two Texas lucy rats..."Zephyr" and "Zukhora"...I've had Zephyr since he was a hatchling, and he's now 7. Zukhora is just an estimate at 5-8 years. I've had sevral lucy rats, and yes, they are very different than bps. Much more active, and have a much higher metab than balls.Temperaments can differ greatly from individual to individual...I've had both friendly(kids could hold) and nasty (bites everything that moves). Also much more tolerant of cool temps. I'm hoping my pair produces a fertile clutch this year...I need to build up my breeding group of these guys!

----------


## mainbutter

As mentioned, black rats are kept as typical north american colubrids, and are a very hardy species.

My experience with black rats is limited, but the couple of individuals in captivity I've handled had a wide range of personality, from calm to racy and pleasant to pissy.  One of them seemed to change temperments on a daily basis.

All of the wild ratsnakes I've encountered were biters.

----------


## SpartaDog

I just got my first leuci Texas rat this past weekend. They really do have pretty much the same requirements as corns, except they need a lot more room as adults. I have a hatchling in a 20 gal long, and he's probably going to need an upgrade when he gets to 2 - 2.5 ft. 

As for temperaments, they are really varied. I've heard of some sweethearts and some nasties, but it seems that the general consensus is that they're very feisty and aggressive as hatchlings and calm down with age and regular handling.

----------


## gman8585

im going to most likely get a albino or leucistic ratsnake also 

 :Snake:

----------

